# Engineering Books - Part 1



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikmo 

Fracture Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22813750/Saouma__Victor_E._-_Fracture_Mechanics.rar 3.77 MB 

Elementary Engineering - Fracture Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815056/Broek__David_-_Elementary_Engineering_Fracture_Mechanics.rar 15.09 MB 

Fatigue Testing - Analysis, Theory & Practice 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815460..._Testing_and_Analysis_Theory_and_Practice.rar 4.89 MB 

Finite Elements for Non_Linear Continua Structures 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816076...onlinear_Continua___Structures__1997__4AH.rar 2.47 MB 

Tutorials in Finite Element Analysis Using MSC-Patran-Nastran 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816116...is_Using_MSC-Patran-Nastran__Unknown__4AH.rar 0.67 MB 

Tutorials in Finite Method using PRO Engineer & ANSYS 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816148...t_Method_using_Pro_ENGINEER_and_ANSYS_4AH.rar 0.32 MB 

Structural Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816808..._Volume_1_-_Structural_Analysis__MSC__4AH.rar 1.81 MB 

Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2003 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818484...undary_Element_Method__Course_Notes_2003_.rar 0.80 MB 

Fundamentals of Computational Fluid Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818667...f_Computational_Fluid_Dynamics__1999__4AH.rar 3.68 MB 

Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2001 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818740...ry_Element_Method__Course_Notes_2001__4AH.rar 0.95 MB 

Fixed Grid Finite Element Analysis in Structural Design & Optimisation 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818759...in_Structural_design_and_Optimisation_4AH.rar 0.22 MB 

Finite Element Method Programming with MAthematica - Airplane Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818806...tica__Airplane_Design___Course_Notes__4AH.rar 0.84 MB 

Engineering - Structural ANSYS Tutorials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22820934/Engineering_-_Structural_-_Ansys_Tutorials.part4.rar 44.77 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22825163/Engineering_-_Structural_-_Ansys_Tutorials.part3.rar 97.66 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22828444/Engineering_-_Structural_-_Ansys_Tutorials.part2.rar 97.66 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22831191/Engineering_-_Structural_-_Ansys_Tutorials.part1.rar 97.66 MB 

The Finite Element Method Using Matlab 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22831240/The_Finite_Element_Method_Using_Matlab_2nd_Ed_4AH.rar 1.02 MB 

Finite Element Method Volumes 1, 2, 3 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22832690...3__5th_Ed__Butterworth_Heinmann_2000__4AH.rar 54.93 MB 

Finite Element Methods - Lectures 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22832715...ods_Lectures__Uni_of_Cincinnati_1998__4AH.rar 1.11 MB 

Introduction to Fluid Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833145...Mechanics__Butterworth_Heinmann_1999__4AH.rar 16.41 MB 

Foundation of Fluid Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833543/Foundations_of_fluid_mechanics_4AH.rar 1.65 MB 

Fluid MEchanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834154...uid_Mechanics_4th_Ed__McGraw_Hill__v2_4AH.rar 25.08 MB 

Fluid Mechanics Course Notes 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834255/Advanced_Fluid_Mechanics__Course_Notes__4AH.rar 3.71 MB 

Chemical Engineering Fluid MEchanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834355...echanics_2nd_Ed__Marcel_Drekker_2001__4AH.rar 3.93 MB 

Foundations of FLuid MEchanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834438/Galavotti__G_-_Foundations_of_Fluid_Mechanics_4AH.rar 3.44 MB 

Fluid MEchanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835030/Kundu___Cohen_-_Fluid_Mechanics__Academic_Press_2002__4AH.rar 25.43 MB 

Inetrmediate Fluid Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835794/Intermediate_Fluid_Mechanics__ME563_Course_Notes__4AH.rar 33.96 MB 

A Course in Fluid Emchanics with Vector Field Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835824...ith_Vector_Field_Theory__Prieve_2000__4AH.rar 1.17 MB 

Encyclopedia of Forensic Sciences 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837632...rensic_Sciences__Academic_Press_2000__4AH.rar 36.91 MB


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Controlling HVAC 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837651/Schrag__R_-_Controlling_HVAC.pdf 0.57 MB 

US Army Mechanical Design HVAC 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837657/US_Army_-_Mechanical_Design__HVAC_TM_5-810-1__US_Army_1991_.pdf 0.14 MB 

US Army Refrigeration & Airconditioning IV Equipment Cooling 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837773..._Equipment_Cooling__Ed_A_OD1750__US_Army_.pdf 5.53 MB 

Fundamentals of Heating Ventilating and Airconditioning 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837918...Air_Conditioning__Course_Notes_AE310__4AH.pdf 8.03 MB 

Refrigeration & Airconditioning 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22838488...n___Air_Conditioning_2nd_Ed__McGraw_Hill_.pdf 27.64 MB 

HVAC Fundamentals Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22839377/Ashrae_1997_HVAC_Fundamentals_Handbook_4AH.pdf 42.96 MB 

HVAC Applications Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840150/Ashrae_1999_HVAC_Applications_Handbook_4AH.pdf 36.28 MB 

Fundamentals of Energy in Building 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840888/Glicksman_-_Fundamentals_of_Energy_in_Buildings__1997__4AH.rar 2.62 MB 

US Air Force HAVC 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840940/US_Air_Force_courses_-_HVAC_4AH.rar 2.52 MB 

ASHRAE 2001 - HVAC Fundamentals HAndbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842749/ASHRAE_2001_HVAC_Fundamentals_handbook_4AH.rar 82.11 MB 

US Army - Basic Hydraulic Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842788..._Basic_Hydraulic_Systems___Components_4AH.doc 1.57 MB 

Hydraulic Fluids 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842978/Hodges__P.K.B_-_Hydraulic_Fluids__Arnold_1996__4AH.rar 7.36 MB 

Time Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843039/Mancini_-_Time_Management__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 2.79 MB 

Software Project Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843455...oject_Management_2nd_ed__McGraw_Hill__4AH.rar 18.06 MB 

Management 101 - Five Functions of Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843460..._101_The_Five_Functions_of_Management_4AH.pdf 0.26 MB 

Six Sigma in Non-Manufacturing 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843463/_unknown__Six_Sigma_in_Non-Manufacturing_4AH.pdf 0.04 MB 

Comprehensive Intellectual Capital Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843545..._Management_Step_by_Step__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 3.01 MB 

Past & Future of Information Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843616..._Systems__Butterworth-Heinemann_2004__4AH.pdf 3.04 MB 

The Manager's Guide to Performance Review 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843855...erformance_Reviews__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 9.33 MB 

Beginner's Guide to Advanced Marketing 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843863/Bangerter_-_Beginners_Guide_to_Advanced_Marketing__2000__4AH.pdf 0.22 MB 

Quality Beyond Six Sigma 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843896...ix_Sigma__Butterworth_Heinemann_2003__4AH.pdf 0.93 MB 

Essentials of Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843956..._of_Knowledge_Management__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 1.97 MB 

Six Sigma Managers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843971/Briefcase_Books_-_Six_Sigma_Managers__McGraw-Hill__4AH.pdf 0.35 MB 

What is Design for Six Sigma 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843976...is_Design_for_Six_Sigma__McGraw-Hill__4AH.pdf 0.12 MB 

Project Management Methodologies 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844229/Charvat_-_Project_Management_Methodologies__Wiley_2003__4AH.chm 4.88 MB 

The Power of Six Sigma 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844355/Chowdhury_-_The_Power_Of_Six_Sigma_4AH.pdf 0.06 MB 

Six Sigma Team Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844766...e_Key_to_Project_Success__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 0.97 MB 

Principles of Research 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844768/Einstein__Albert_-_Principles_Of_Research_4AH.pdf 0.01 MB 

Patent, Copyright, & Trademark 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844930...ight_And_Trademark_6th_Ed__Nolo_2003__4AH.chm 6.29 MB 

Engineering Stastics Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845029...siness_Process_Improvement__www_2002__4AH.pdf 3.68 MB 

Risk Management & Capital Adequacy 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845561...d_Capital_Adequacy__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 3.71 MB 

Strategic Information Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845653...ment_3rd__Butterworth-Heinemann_2003__4AH.pdf 3.59 MB 

The Evolutionary Project Manager's Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845717/Gilb_-_The_Evolutionary_Project_Managers_Handbook__2002__4AH.pdf 0.80 MB 

Six Sigma Business Scorecard 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846181/Gupta_-_Six_Sigma_Business_Scorecard__Mcgraw-Hill_2004__4AH.pdf 2.43 MB 

Project Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846332/Heerkens_-_Project_Management__McGraw_Hill_2002__4AH.pdf 3.40 MB 

Project Management Jumpstart 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846421/Heldman_-_Project_Management_JumpStart__Sybex_2003__4AH.chm 2.64 MB 

Building the Data Warehouse 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846532/Inmon_-_Building_The_Data_Warehouse_3rd_Ed__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 4.11 MB 

Fundamentals of Project Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846583...s_of_Project_Management__Amacom_1995__4AH.pdf 1.42 MB 

Budgeting for Managers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846830...eting_For_Managers__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 8.52 MB 

Project Management Practitioner's Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847170...Practitioner_s_Handbook__Amacom_1998__4AH.pdf 2.49 MB 

Death by Meeting - A Leadership FaBLE 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847197...eting_A_Leadership_Fable__Wiley_2003__4AH.chm 0.59 MB 

IT Project Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847956/Marchewka_-_IT_Project_Managment__Wiley__4AH.pdf 9.92 MB 

Six Sigma Tool Navigator - The MAster Guide for Teams 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849012...e_For_Teams__Productivity_Press_2003__4AH.chm 36.54 MB 

Facilities Engineering Management Manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849083...Project_Management_Manual__NASA_1999__4AH.pdf 0.12 MB 

Economics - Teh Management Bible 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849158/Nelson___Economic_-_The_Management_Bible__Wiley_2005__4AH.pdf 2.29 MB 

Statistical Process Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849481...l_5th_Ed__Butterworth_Heinemann_2003__4AH.pdf 2.73 MB 

The Six Sigma Way 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849535..._The_Six_Sigma_Way__Mcgraw_Hill_2000__4AH.pdf 1.29 MB 

The Six Sigma Project Planner 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850339...ma_Project_Planner__Mcgraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 2.20 MB 

Finance for the Non-Financial Manager 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850477...-Financial_Manager__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 2.86 MB 

The Active Manger's Toolkit 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850531..._Managers_Tool_Kit__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 1.69 MB 

Radical Project Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850657...oject_Management__Prentice_Hall_2002__4AH.chm 3.87 MB 

Six Sigma Continual Improvement for Businesses 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850922...sinesses__Butterworth_Heinemann_2003__4AH.pdf 2.71 MB 

The Portable MBA in Project Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851008...BA_in_Project_Management__Wiley_2003__4AH.pdf 2.14 MB 

Leaning into Six Sigma 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851400...ing_Into_Six_Sigma__McGraw_Hill_2003__4AH.pdf 0.57 MB 

PM Glossary 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851424/Wideman_-_PMGlossary__PMForum_2000__4AH.chm 0.75 MB 

Effective Project Management 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851784...ctive_Project_Management__Wiley_2003__4AH.chm 7.66 MB


----------



## هندسة انتاج (23 يونيو 2006)

تسلم اخى ياسين وجزاك الله كل خير عن هذه الكتب والف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

